# Lets see..



## LovingMommy10

Everyones OH's :D
Post your favorite pic of you and your OH/FOB :) 
Just a fun thread, I wanna see what the LO's will look like :haha:

Heres Me & Mine,
https://i56.tinypic.com/5cmxyf.jpg

From my Senior Prom :hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

You're gorgeous<3 you two are going to have a beautiful baby!! I'll post one of me and FOB a little later. Lol


----------



## LovingMommy10

Ok lol and thank youu  That was before I cut my hair, & I want it all backk wahh :'(


----------



## merakola

You look absolutely gorgeous :)

https://i913.photobucket.com/albums/ac334/nslajic/CROP.jpg


----------



## LovingMommy10

Aww you guys look so cute together, & thankss!
I hope no one takes my picture, I didnt copyright it ! :dohh:


----------



## merakola

LovingMommy10 said:


> Aww you guys look so cute together, & thankss!
> I hope no one takes my picture, I didnt copyright it ! :dohh:

Thanks:flower: Yea be sure to do it next time especially with ultrasound scans a lot of fakes are coming on here lately.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Agreed, you two look amazing together!! You're bangs gonna have gorgeous skin!! I'm excited to see my babys complextion!! :happydance: and Abbigail - I cut my hair also- 2 summers ago now! It was to the middle of my back and I got an A line!! I started growing it out around October or so and it's finally getting longer :happydance:


----------



## LovingMommy10

My hair is taking foreverrrrrrr lol Its ridiculous but OMG A-line I could never go thatttt short.. Atleast yours grows fast, ive been growing mine for over a year (my avatar is recent, just looks long cause im looking up lol) & its still not too much longer lol 
&& ya I deff need to copyright, no fake is gunna use my babies pics! I would be so mad!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

The prenatals helping it stay healthier at all? Mine used to grow sooooo slow but since taking them my hair and nails seem to be so much healthier :thumbup: 
lol I'd never had my hair that short, and I cut it after my ex("first love") and I broke up - needed a change you know?? Lol, my hairs so much healthier now! And it grew back a little wavy also. :thumbup: so it was worth it! LOL.


----------



## merakola

Thanks :flower: I cant to see what complexion the baby comes out. I know when I was first born ( and all of the other babies on my dad side) came out extra extra white i didnt get my color until I got a little older

Omg I cut my hair maybe almost two years ago. I had longish hair ( right under my armpit maybe) i dont know y I cut it and now its still hasnt grown back like before . It got really uneven since i got a bob style and I had to cut it again to even everything out:dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

merakola said:


> Thanks :flower: I cant to see what complexion the baby comes out. I know when I was first born ( and all of the other babies on my dad side) came out extra extra white i didnt get my color until I got a little older
> 
> Omg I cut my hair maybe almost two years ago. I had longish hair ( right under my armpit maybe) i dont know y I cut it and now its still hasnt grown back like before . It got really uneven since i got a bob style and I had to cut it again to even everything out:dohh:

Lol that's normally what happens!! Super white when they're born then darker as they get older! :haha:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Here's me and my OH, Reece.

This was us at my debutante ball October last year. Yes, his hair was a one of thing :haha: he just happened to have his hair like that for my deb ball! You should have seen the mayors face!

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/DSC_1127.jpg

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/Deb.jpg

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/ReeceZane.jpg

& this one of us on Christmas, around that time anywhere.

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/reecy.jpg


----------



## LovingMommy10

I havent tried prenatels again yet, they use to make me sick but that was when morning sickness was reallllllly bad for me.. I have to start again lol OH just said utt ohh you'll take them now that you know it'll help your hair hahaha.. Hes right ;)
&& I know what you mean! You needed a change, but its funny when me and OH first started going out my hair was longggg and a week into dating a chopped it off so now we joke saying I must have known we'd be together cause I didnt care about making a big change so early :haha: I shoulda learned the first time not to chop it off! 

This was it long in our first week of dating :haha: ; 
https://i53.tinypic.com/6rt2dx.jpg

Then when I cut it, a week later lol;
https://i55.tinypic.com/29fyumx.jpg

LO might have big bushy eyebrows because of OH ^^ lol :haha:


----------



## mariep

https://oi54.tinypic.com/iekshu.jpg

My boyfriend and I. But this was taken in like the end of 2009. We don't have any decent pictures now days.


----------



## Chrissy7411

I've gotta find a good one :toothpick:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Harla you are stunning!! And haha my OH had crazy hair styles tooo! 
I have to show you girls lol


----------



## oOskittlesOo

:haha: maybe you can keep em down now!! FX!! They've seriously made my nails so much stronger! I used to have these weak finger nails that broke everytime they started growing :dohh:
lol so sounds like me and my FOB. RIGHT after me and my ex broke up I went through a crazy depression period (gosh freshmens in highschool :rofl: ) then I cut front bangs the begining of that summer and my hair was still long. In august I got together with FOB and the next week I cut it real short!! Started right above my shoulders and then I wanted it shorter so i made it an A-line :haha:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Marie I love your pic, whatta cute couple!
&& yes Chrissy you do i wanna see yo mannn ;) Hows labor lol? && how was your baby shower?!


----------



## LovingMommy10

Skyebo said:


> :haha: maybe you can keep em down now!! FX!! They've seriously made my nails so much stronger! I used to have these weak finger nails that broke everytime they started growing :dohh:
> lol so sounds like me and my FOB. RIGHT after me and my ex broke up I went through a crazy depression period (gosh freshmens in highschool :rofl: ) then I cut front bangs the begining of that summer and my hair was still long. In august I got together with FOB and the next week I cut it real short!! Started right above my shoulders and then I wanted it shorter so i made it an A-line :haha:

Lol my nails already grow way to much lol Ive always had super long nails! 
&& haha what would you do without freshmen "love" lol :haha:


----------



## mariep

I found a few others, because I'm a picture hoarder :D

Our first picture together! Back In 2008.
https://oi54.tinypic.com/2eajvae.jpg

And this random one of us, we look so serious!
https://i56.tinypic.com/dh615w.jpg

But I'll stop for now. Ha. Hopefully this picture isn't to big.


----------



## LovingMommy10

OH's crazy hair styles lol

The famous mohawk;;
https://i53.tinypic.com/ru5e6c.jpg

&& the red stripe haha (I loved the red stripe, so sexyyy :D to me :haha: ) 
https://i51.tinypic.com/4ptt93.jpg


----------



## Kaisma

https://kaisma.kuvat.fi/kuvat/KaJa.jpg/full https://kaisma.kuvat.fi/kuvat/kaJA1.jpg/full https://kaisma.kuvat.fi/kuvat/netti%20%282%29.jpg/full

here we are :flower: I couldnt find any good pics so heres some. :flower:
Last one me graduating last weekend 4th June. :flower: "Kiitos" on picture means "Thank you" lol we were giving those photos to our guests of the party :)


----------



## Chrissy7411

LovingMommy10 said:


> yes Chrissy you do i wanna see yo mannn ;) Hows labor lol? && how was your baby shower?!

I'm looking right now :winkwink: Ugh, today I was having contractions for like an hour and a half... It was horrible... And they where pretty painful I actually thought "this may be it" but they just eventually stopped and I haven't had anymore so far :dohh:

My shower was great! :happydance: it was so much fun!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

LovingMommy10 said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> :haha: maybe you can keep em down now!! FX!! They've seriously made my nails so much stronger! I used to have these weak finger nails that broke everytime they started growing :dohh:
> lol so sounds like me and my FOB. RIGHT after me and my ex broke up I went through a crazy depression period (gosh freshmens in highschool :rofl: ) then I cut front bangs the begining of that summer and my hair was still long. In august I got together with FOB and the next week I cut it real short!! Started right above my shoulders and then I wanted it shorter so i made it an A-line :haha:
> 
> Lol my nails already grow way to much lol Ive always had super long nails!
> && haha what would you do without freshmen "love" lol :haha:Click to expand...

Lucky biotch ;) hahaha :rofl: I wish mine would grow nice n strong n healthy all the time!! I'm thinking I need to never stop taking my prenatals

oh gosh, right?! LOL. Without that freshman love we'd never know what love was I don't think!! :haha:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Haha Marie, im a picture holic too lol Those are soooo cutee! Pictures are my fav! The more you post the more I can post hahaha
Im into photography, this is one I took of us && there is plenty more where that came from lol

https://i54.tinypic.com/11j0v8m.jpg
I have train track pics, silloutes, uhm a lot of different stuff hah


----------



## LovingMommy10

Chrissy7411 said:


> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> yes Chrissy you do i wanna see yo mannn ;) Hows labor lol? && how was your baby shower?!
> 
> I'm looking right now :winkwink: Ugh, today I was having contractions for like an hour and a half... It was horrible... And they where pretty painful I actually thought "this may be it" but they just eventually stopped and I haven't had anymore so far :dohh:
> 
> My shower was great! :happydance: it was so much fun!!Click to expand...

Im glad your shower was good! I hope you got a lotttt of cute stuff! & urhh I hope next time they come so does LO lol


----------



## LovingMommy10

Skyebo said:


> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> :haha: maybe you can keep em down now!! FX!! They've seriously made my nails so much stronger! I used to have these weak finger nails that broke everytime they started growing :dohh:
> lol so sounds like me and my FOB. RIGHT after me and my ex broke up I went through a crazy depression period (gosh freshmens in highschool :rofl: ) then I cut front bangs the begining of that summer and my hair was still long. In august I got together with FOB and the next week I cut it real short!! Started right above my shoulders and then I wanted it shorter so i made it an A-line :haha:
> 
> Lol my nails already grow way to much lol Ive always had super long nails!
> && haha what would you do without freshmen "love" lol :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Lucky biotch ;) hahaha :rofl: I wish mine would grow nice n strong n healthy all the time!! I'm thinking I need to never stop taking my prenatals
> 
> oh gosh, right?! LOL. Without that freshman love we'd never know what love was I don't think!! :haha:Click to expand...

That is so true, :hugs:


----------



## mariep

LovingMommy10 said:


> Haha Marie, im a picture holic too lol Those are soooo cutee! Pictures are my fav! The more you post the more I can post hahaha
> Im into photography, this is one I took of us && there is plenty more where that came from lol
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/11j0v8m.jpg
> I have train track pics, silloutes, uhm a lot of different stuff hah

If I post more, and you post more...this thread would go on foreverrrrrr lolol.
I have tons and tons of pictures.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Kaisma;; So cutee! && My OH is a Laker fan too :haha: Thats funnyy


----------



## LovingMommy10

mariep said:


> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> Haha Marie, im a picture holic too lol Those are soooo cutee! Pictures are my fav! The more you post the more I can post hahaha
> Im into photography, this is one I took of us && there is plenty more where that came from lol
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/11j0v8m.jpg
> I have train track pics, silloutes, uhm a lot of different stuff hah
> 
> If I post more, and you post more...this thread would go on foreverrrrrr lolol.
> I have tons and tons of pictures.Click to expand...

Lol thats true, theres a ton on my facebook.. but even a million more on my computer haha photo obssesed :haha:


----------



## Kaisma

LovingMommy10 said:


> Kaisma;; So cutee! && My OH is a Laker fan too :haha: Thats funnyy

Thank you :flower: Your pictures are soo cute also! Goregous :flower:

Hahah! :haha: he even has Lakers teddy bear...:haha:


----------



## angeleyez92

Okay I need to find a better one but here is one for now :flower: me and my OH at my graduation last year
 



Attached Files:







me and vic.jpg
File size: 42.4 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Chrissy7411

Ohhhh sexy kiss ;)
https://i55.tinypic.com/14b2c0z.jpg
When I was 34 weeks! :)
https://i53.tinypic.com/23mmq9e.jpg

I have like zero good pics of me and OH!


----------



## LovingMommy10

Lol Lakers Teddy! :haha:

Angeleyez, great picture! The background is amazing and you guys look so happy :D


----------



## mariep

LovingMommy10 said:


> mariep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> Haha Marie, im a picture holic too lol Those are soooo cutee! Pictures are my fav! The more you post the more I can post hahaha
> Im into photography, this is one I took of us && there is plenty more where that came from lol
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/11j0v8m.jpg
> I have train track pics, silloutes, uhm a lot of different stuff hah
> 
> If I post more, and you post more...this thread would go on foreverrrrrr lolol.
> I have tons and tons of pictures.Click to expand...
> 
> Lol thats true, theres a ton on my facebook.. but even a million more on my computer haha photo obssesed :haha:Click to expand...


There are alot on my facebook to. And thats probably the only reason I still have my old myspace from all those pictures. I don't go on there, I just have it there. I'm photo obsessed with yaaa. :happydance:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Chrissy7411 said:


> Ohhhh sexy kiss ;)
> https://i55.tinypic.com/14b2c0z.jpg
> When I was 34 weeks! :)
> https://i53.tinypic.com/23mmq9e.jpg

Sexy kiss :haha: lmao I love it!
We all have our share of sexy kiss photos :thumbup:

Sucha cute couple, I love the mirror pic & him holding you, I cant wait for a bigger bellyyyy


----------



## Chrissy7411

LovingMommy10 said:


> Im glad your shower was good! I hope you got a lotttt of cute stuff! & urhh I hope next time they come so does LO lol

Thank you! :hugs: Ugh me too lol, I packed my hospital bag today and I'm going to wash all his clothes, sheets, blankets, ect. tomorrow and I've got his bassinet, so after I wash everything it'll just be a waiting game!



LovingMommy10 said:


> Sexy kiss :haha: lmao I love it!
> We all have our share of sexy kiss photos :thumbup:
> 
> Sucha cute couple, I love the mirror pic & him holding you, I cant wait for a bigger bellyyyy

:winkwink:

Awh I bet, I was so excited when my belly started to actually look big to other people and not just me :blush: :haha:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Chrissy7411 said:


> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> Im glad your shower was good! I hope you got a lotttt of cute stuff! & urhh I hope next time they come so does LO lol
> 
> Thank you! :hugs: Ugh me too lol, I packed my hospital bag today and I'm going to wash all his clothes, sheets, blankets, ect. tomorrow and I've got his bassinet, so after I wash everything it'll just be a waiting game!Click to expand...

Probably the longest waiting game ever, lol :coffee:


----------



## angeleyez92

here is a kind of better one haha we were in monterey for my b-day and we were drinking....(thats why my face is all red):blush:
 



Attached Files:







60900_149053718462249_100000728640424_284160_2900918_n.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## LovingMommy10

angeleyez92 said:


> here is a kind of better one haha we were in monterey for my b-day and we were drinking....(thats why my face is all red):blush:

Lol mine gets red to when I use to drink, but you are sucha good looking couple


----------



## HarlaHorse

LovingMommy10 said:


> Harla you are stunning!! And haha my OH had crazy hair styles tooo!
> I have to show you girls lol

Thanks :flower:

Chrissy, your so pretty!


----------



## angeleyez92

LovingMommy10 said:


> Lol Lakers Teddy! :haha:
> 
> Angeleyez, great picture! The background is amazing and you guys look so happy :D

Yes it is next to my house at my graduation. I was so happy


----------



## Chrissy7411

HarlaHorse said:


> Chrissy, your so pretty!

Thank you! You look beautiful and so happy in your pics :hugs:



LovingMommy10 said:


> Probably the longest waiting game ever, lol :coffee:

Yes... I'm soooo ready to have my LO :coffee:


----------



## angeleyez92

LovingMommy10 said:


> angeleyez92 said:
> 
> 
> here is a kind of better one haha we were in monterey for my b-day and we were drinking....(thats why my face is all red):blush:
> 
> Lol mine gets red to when I use to drink, but you are sucha good looking coupleClick to expand...

Haha yea mine always gets red. thank you so much. You and your OH are too


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Here's me and FOB. :haha: 
First one is FOB last March with long hair, its short now but you can see the curls i want my son to have! :thumbup:
Next two are me and FOB last summer....
Last is of me before prom on friday :thumbup:


----------



## brittni1024

I like this collage that I made of us.
 



Attached Files:







Picnik collage.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 26


----------



## BrEeZeY

this is one from a bon jovi concert last year 
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/2b3b041b.jpg
this is one from last summer we were fishing 
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/ido.jpg
this is LO & him in the hammock this summer
https://i879.photobucket.com/albums/ab354/brezzey/boys.jpg
here is a goofy one lol 
https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/1113102100a.jpg
here is an engagement pic :)
https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/edited.jpg
and one last one :) one from our wedding :)
https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/37.jpg


----------



## JLFKJS

OH when around we first met, he had long hair (which I miss!)




After he cut his hair (and one of the reasons as why I fell in love with him, because he loved my pup pup so much and she loved him as well! Weird I know)




OH and my niece :flower:




The weekend before we found out (We suspected but had gotten a negative test.. We were camping and I was so tired and sick and wanted to eat everything lol)


----------



## JLFKJS

Him further in my pregnancy with my niece and nephew (He's been gaining all of my weight lol)






Needless to say, I know hes going to be an amazing dad to our little girl :cloud9:


----------



## mariep

Skyebo said:


> Here's me and FOB. :haha:
> First one is FOB last March with long hair, its short now but you can see the curls i want my son to have! :thumbup:
> Next two are me and FOB last summer....
> Last is of me before prom on friday :thumbup:

Oh lord your baby is gonna be so cute! If he gets such pretty skin I will be so jealous!


----------



## DollFaceJessi

https://i847.photobucket.com/albums/ab34/candelwaxxxx/62973_116431688412885_100001381627214_105991_2728264_n.jpg

Before I was pregnant. <3


----------



## syntaxerror

People used to ask if we were related...
https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/222006_10150240678551454_695531453_8839535_1921192_n.jpg
https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2841/9/45/695531453/n695531453_2444652_4094023.jpg


----------



## mariep

syntaxerror said:


> People used to ask if we were related...
> https://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/222006_10150240678551454_695531453_8839535_1921192_n.jpg
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2841/9/45/695531453/n695531453_2444652_4094023.jpg

Atleast we know your baby is gonna have amazing hair :D


----------



## JLFKJS

<3 The dinosaur picture :haha:

Edit: Quote didn't work but I agree with mariep lol


----------



## syntaxerror

I love/miss him so, so much :)
And his drunken phone call this morning was hilarious.


----------



## JLFKJS

syntaxerror said:


> I love/miss him so, so much :)
> And his drunken phone call this morning was hilarious.


I may have missed it, but where did he go?

Edit one more again: I keep trying to get OH to grow his hair back out :haha:


----------



## syntaxerror

We actually broke up...a year ago, now; we were supposed to get married last October 10. And then I was driving 600 miles either way to see him until I moved back up here and...lol, it's a big mess that I don't really want to elaborate on in a public forum. Long story short, we're probably done, but I still care/am trying.

He's made it sound like he's DONE but he told me (drunkenly) this morning that I'm welcome to keep trying, only don't push too much, and he won't tell me what I have to do to fix our relationship, I just have to figure it out. So...guess we'll see how that goes. (He also said that we can't have sex anymore because I'll "get more pregnant" so I'm not really sure how intoxicated he was or how much of that conversation he'll remember.)

It's my fault we broke up initially. And I guess now it's my responsibility to figure out what he wants and provide it. Doing my best.


----------



## JLFKJS

syntaxerror said:


> We actually broke up...a year ago, now; we were supposed to get married last October 10. And then I was driving 600 miles either way to see him until I moved back up here and...lol, it's a big mess that I don't really want to elaborate on in a public forum. Long story short, we're probably done, but I still care/am trying.
> 
> He's made it sound like he's DONE but he told me (drunkenly) this morning that I'm welcome to keep trying, only don't push too much, and he won't tell me what I have to do to fix our relationship, I just have to figure it out. So...guess we'll see how that goes. (He also said that we can't have sex anymore because I'll "get more pregnant" so I'm not really sure how intoxicated he was or how much of that conversation he'll remember.)
> 
> It's my fault we broke up initially. And I guess now it's my responsibility to figure out what he wants and provide it. Doing my best.



I really hope you guys work it out in your favor and I hope it isn't stressing you out too badly. I can't imagine where I'd be in this whole pregnancy without my OH.



"(He also said that we can't have sex anymore because I'll "get more pregnant" so I'm not really sure how intoxicated he was or how much of that conversation he'll remember.)" :rofl: :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

mariep said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Here's me and FOB. :haha:
> First one is FOB last March with long hair, its short now but you can see the curls i want my son to have! :thumbup:
> Next two are me and FOB last summer....
> Last is of me before prom on friday :thumbup:
> 
> Oh lord your baby is gonna be so cute! If he gets such pretty skin I will be so jealous!Click to expand...

Aww :hugs: you're so sweet!! I'm prayingggg he gets some kind of gorgeous mocha-y skin tone! FOB gets really dark as those pics show- but looses a lot of it during winter so I guess we'll see! :haha:


----------



## Sophie1234

First ones Me and Logan on his 18th (before pregnancy). The second ones us in Skegness in May with my brown hair (pregnant then). 
PS if anyone was wandering about the second pic, his name is Logan, the P stands for his grandad who passed away. Didnt want people thinking ive just nicked random peoples pictures lmao!
 



Attached Files:







Me & Logan &#9829;.jpg
File size: 38.6 KB
Views: 14









Me & My Baby &#9829;.jpg
File size: 47.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mariep

Skyebo said:


> mariep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Here's me and FOB. :haha:
> First one is FOB last March with long hair, its short now but you can see the curls i want my son to have! :thumbup:
> Next two are me and FOB last summer....
> Last is of me before prom on friday :thumbup:
> 
> Oh lord your baby is gonna be so cute! If he gets such pretty skin I will be so jealous!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww :hugs: you're so sweet!! I'm prayingggg he gets some kind of gorgeous mocha-y skin tone! FOB gets really dark as those pics show- but looses a lot of it during winter so I guess we'll see! :haha:Click to expand...

I'm sure he will. Your FOB is really dark so I actually think your gonna get a gorgeous boy. When hes about 3 months or so, maybe be able to see his actual color since they sometimes change with different colored people.

Sadly my child is gonna be the whitest kid in the neighborhood haha. I hope she doesn't sunburn in the summer.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Thought I'd show you all, well those I was talking to last night about how i chopped all of my hair off :haha: Before vs After.
I used to get highlights and when I cut it all off I died it one color so probably gonna look at these and be like "WTF?!" hahaha
:rofl:
First one is my last day or Freshman year.-2009
Next one is Freshman summer with my friend Braden, died hair, cut bangs, but still long hair LOL.-2009
Next is probably the shortest I've gone...This was sometime in late March of Sophomore year-2010
Last one is 2010 sometime- just another picture of me and FOB that I like.


----------



## trinaestella

Aww lots of lovely pictures, I did have one of me and OH but he's so camera shy. :haha:


----------



## lilashwee

ok so this is my fave pic (the first one) lol this is in 2009 and this is one last october on my 18th birthday (the second one)
 



Attached Files:







576963967a11176662117l.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 16









149987_10150306647800612_817410611_15809244_1717000_n.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## dreabae

https://i54.tinypic.com/2d7hgfr.jpg

https://i51.tinypic.com/2aev67p.jpg


----------



## kittycat18

Here are some photographs of me and Conor over the years. We first started our relationship on 19th February 2009 so we have some pretty interesting and hilarious photographs. Both of us were forever changing our hair colours! :flow:

March 2009
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/090319_213835.jpg

May 2009
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/10027582679a11687179105l.jpg

July 2009
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/10027582679a11687178361l.jpg

September 2009
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/PICT3404.jpg

October 2009
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/10027582679a11684046712l.jpg

November 2009
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/PICT3629.jpg

December 2010
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC00032.jpg

January 2011
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/SL270287.jpg


----------



## syntaxerror

Aww :)


----------



## kittycat18

Some photographs of just me. I am uploading them in here because I never really went photo happy in the other threads :haha: My hair has changed drastically over the years hhhhha!

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/090131_201726.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/10027582679a11687178991l.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC01539.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/PICT5144.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/Photo-0057.jpg

https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC00028.jpg


----------



## oOskittlesOo

mariep said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mariep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Here's me and FOB. :haha:
> First one is FOB last March with long hair, its short now but you can see the curls i want my son to have! :thumbup:
> Next two are me and FOB last summer....
> Last is of me before prom on friday :thumbup:
> 
> Oh lord your baby is gonna be so cute! If he gets such pretty skin I will be so jealous!Click to expand...
> 
> Aww :hugs: you're so sweet!! I'm prayingggg he gets some kind of gorgeous mocha-y skin tone! FOB gets really dark as those pics show- but looses a lot of it during winter so I guess we'll see! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure he will. Your FOB is really dark so I actually think your gonna get a gorgeous boy. When hes about 3 months or so, maybe be able to see his actual color since they sometimes change with different colored people.
> 
> Sadly my child is gonna be the whitest kid in the neighborhood haha. I hope she doesn't sunburn in the summer.Click to expand...

:flower: you're so sweet!! Thank you!! I'm sure he'll be born pretty white, lol, FOB looked like he could pass as a white baby until he was probably 2 months then he just kept getting darker. :dohh:
I always hated how white I am so now my son will be the lucky one with nice skin!!  hahah "the whitest kid in the neighborhood" :haha: this was me!


----------



## kimmy04

Me last summer:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/me.jpg

OH last summer:
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/OH.jpg

and us together last summer. I don't look very happy but I wasn't aware of a picture being taken! 
https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v342/kimmy04/oso-1.jpg


----------



## MommaBear90

OH (Evan) and I have been together for over 2 and a half years :cloud9:


Here is him and I shortly after he got back from boot camp (and shortly before I got pregnant heh) He has like NO hair in this pic which was sad because before he had LONG amazing hair
https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/1110101645.jpg

Like this:
https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/evanhaircut.jpg


Here we are now in some maternity pics we had done. His hair is like perfect length now:

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/maternity11.jpg

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/maternity7.jpg

https://i831.photobucket.com/albums/zz235/ChioChick1/maternity5.jpg


----------



## LovingMommy10

OMG I loveeee all the pics! You all are sooooo adorable together(
&& We are deff a generation of different hair styles lol all the pretty colors and lengths are amazing. We have some nice looking OH's dont we? I cant wait to see all the gorgeous babies we make 

*JLFKJS:* I love all the pics & the captions so funny Where were the bottom 2 taken looks so familer?!
*Breezy:* The words on your pics are amazing, && I love the one of your two boys.. your LO is adorable and what a cute smile! && omg your wedding pic is AMAZING!
*Brittni::* your collage is adorable, and I love the different pics all together. your gorgeous!
*Jessi:* Love your hair, & your pic! You and your OH are so adorable..
*Synta::* Your pics are great, && yes the baby will deff have gorgeous hairr!
*Sophie:* Great pics, his necklace is soo cuteee
*Trina:* I wanna see a pic!! Lol :haha:
*Lilashwee:* I love how you 2 looks soo young in the first ppic and in the second one you guys look so happy together :D
*Drea:* I love your pics, sucha cute couple
*Kitty:* Your hair has been everycolor lol, I wish I could switch so much but I went from origanally bleach blonde to blue black and now I cant go back :/ You and your man look so cute together
*Skyebo:* Ahh so jealous of your babies skin already lol, Im hoping ours wont be sooo white cause my OH has Italian in him and he tans sooo easy :haha: luckybitchh.. jk :) && I LOVE your hair short it was sooo cutE! lol
*Kimmy:* You && you OH look perfect for eachother, your little boy is gunna be adorable
*MommaBear::* Your maternity pictures are amazinggg, im jealous

I hope I didnt miss anyonee::

All of you should PM me so I can get you on FB!

I just wanteed to add this, cause its my fav of me from our wedding;;
https://i55.tinypic.com/2ibi9oz.jpg
You can kinda see the redness in my hair thhats what im working onnn now lol


----------



## Julymom2be

Here two pictures of OH and I:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Julymom2be said:


> Here two pictures of OH and I:
> 
> View attachment 220756
> 
> 
> View attachment 220760

Sooooo cute girlll :winkwink:
&& love your daughters namee :)


----------



## kittycat18

LovingMommy10 said:


> *Kitty:* Your hair has been everycolor lol, I wish I could switch so much but I went from origanally bleach blonde to blue black and now I cant go back :/ You and your man look so cute together

Thanks hunni :haha: My hair is naturally chocolate brown and I have had;
-Brown with red tips
-Brown with blonde tips
-Brown with blonde throughout
-Black on top and brown underneath
-All black
-All red
-All purple
-Black with green and red
-Black with red
-Black with blue
-Cosmic Blue (navy)
-All blonde
-Brown with blonde throughout and green under my hair
-Blonde with greeny blue
-Blonde with pink fringe
-Black on top and blonde underneath
-Brown with pink throughout
-Black with pink throughout
-Purple on top and blonde underneath
-Purple on top and pink underneath
-Bright orange and pink
-Orange and brown
-Blonde and pink throughout

When I have my little one I want to tone my hair to white using a toner and silver shampoo and put a dark purple under my fringe :rofl: The dying never ends!! xx


----------



## LovingMommy10

kittycat18 said:


> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> *Kitty:* Your hair has been everycolor lol, I wish I could switch so much but I went from origanally bleach blonde to blue black and now I cant go back :/ You and your man look so cute together
> 
> Thanks hunni :haha: My hair is naturally chocolate brown and I have had;
> -Brown with red tips
> -Brown with blonde tips
> -Brown with blonde throughout
> -Black on top and brown underneath
> -All black
> -All red
> -All purple
> -Black with green and red
> -Black with red
> -Black with blue
> -Cosmic Blue (navy)
> -All blonde
> -Brown with blonde throughout and green under my hair
> -Blonde with greeny blue
> -Blonde with pink fringe
> -Black on top and blonde underneath
> -Brown with pink throughout
> -Black with pink throughout
> -Purple on top and blonde underneath
> -Purple on top and pink underneath
> -Bright orange and pink
> -Orange and brown
> -Blonde and pink throughout
> 
> When I have my little one I want to tone my hair to white using a toner and silver shampoo and put a dark purple under my fringe :rofl: The dying never ends!! xxClick to expand...

How have you gone from dark to light with out destroying your hair? I wanna go to an auburn brown or a brown with purple tint but its been so dark all Ive been doing is growing the black out.. So when I pick a color only my roots grab the color, not the dark parts.. any faster way?!

I hope that made sense!


----------



## kittycat18

LovingMommy10 said:


> How have you gone from dark to light with out destroying your hair? I wanna go to an auburn brown or a brown with purple tint but its been so dark all Ive been doing is growing the black out.. So when I pick a color only my roots grab the color, not the dark parts.. any faster way?!
> 
> I hope that made sense!

All this dying began when I was 12 years old. My mum took me to the hairdresser when I had bum length, chocolate brown, wavy hair and I got it cut up my back and got the bottom half of my hair dyed red. I will attach a photograph at the end of this post to show you my first hair dying experience :blush:

To get my hair from black to blonde, I bleached it using a home peroxide and bleaching kit from a salon supply store. The brand I used is called Jerome Russell but I am unsure if it is available in the United States. To get my blonde lighter, I use a silver shampoo and conditioner. It lifts the ginger and yellow tones out of blonde hair and leaves a nice shade of colour. If you continue to use it regularly you will end up with white tones. In October, I bleached my hair from red to blonde using a bleaching kit. I only used one box and then used a "cool blonde" toner to lift out the shitty tones of colour. Every night I put a deep treatment conditioner on it so that my hair stays in good condition. I don't have to do this anymore as pregnancy has fixed my hair :haha: I also used a PH balancer treatment which balances the PH in your hair and restores its quality.

I would recommend, that if your hair is black, get a home bleaching kit that it is not damaging for your hair. Look around for a good brand. Bleach your whole hair and it will go blonde at the roots and the rest will turn ginger. Then for the next week apply a conditioning treatment for "dry and damaged" hair every single night. Leave it on all night and wash out in the morning. This will make sure your hair is in good condition and strong enough to be dyed again. In a weeks time, apply your desired colour and your whole hair will pick up the colour nicely. Continue to use shampoo and conditioner for "dry and damaged" hair because it will give it a new lease of life!

Don't shampoo and condition every single day because this will rid you of the natural greases your scalp produce to strengthen, thicken and improve your hair quality. Also, avoid Schwarzkofp hair products as they are metallic based. This will completely strip your hair back and cause hair loss. I learnt this the hard way in May 2009 when a significant amount of my hair fell out... :blush:

Brown with red tips
https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC_0176.jpg


----------



## LovingMommy10

Oh wow thanks for all the info, ill probably wait to do most of that until LO comes lol


----------



## kittycat18

LovingMommy10 said:


> Oh wow thanks for all the info, ill probably wait to do most of that until LO comes lol

You would be better off waiting darling because during pregnancy, with the change of hormones in your body, you really don't know how your hair will react to bleach and dyes! :hugs:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Haha that is verrrrrry true, hormones got the best of my face thats for sure... Im breaking out EVERYWHERE!


----------



## HarlaHorse

kittycat18 said:


> Here are some photographs of me and Conor over the years. We first started our relationship on 19th February 2009 so we have some pretty interesting and hilarious photographs. Both of us were forever changing our hair colours! :flow:
> 
> March 2009
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/090319_213835.jpg
> 
> May 2009
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/10027582679a11687179105l.jpg
> 
> July 2009
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/10027582679a11687178361l.jpg
> 
> September 2009
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/PICT3404.jpg
> 
> October 2009
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/10027582679a11684046712l.jpg
> 
> November 2009
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/PICT3629.jpg
> 
> December 2010
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/DSC00032.jpg
> 
> January 2011
> https://i1139.photobucket.com/albums/n541/kitty_toujours/SL270287.jpg

Chloe, if your hair goes missing, it could quite possibly be on my head :winkwink:


----------



## JLFKJS

LovingMommy10 said:


> OMG I loveeee all the pics! You all are sooooo adorable together(
> && We are deff a generation of different hair styles lol all the pretty colors and lengths are amazing. We have some nice looking OH's dont we? I cant wait to see all the gorgeous babies we make
> 
> *JLFKJS:* I love all the pics & the captions so funny Where were the bottom 2 taken looks so familer?!
> *Breezy:* The words on your pics are amazing, && I love the one of your two boys.. your LO is adorable and what a cute smile! && omg your wedding pic is AMAZING!
> *Brittni::* your collage is adorable, and I love the different pics all together. your gorgeous!
> *Jessi:* Love your hair, & your pic! You and your OH are so adorable..
> *Synta::* Your pics are great, && yes the baby will deff have gorgeous hairr!
> *Sophie:* Great pics, his necklace is soo cuteee
> *Trina:* I wanna see a pic!! Lol :haha:
> *Lilashwee:* I love how you 2 looks soo young in the first ppic and in the second one you guys look so happy together :D
> *Drea:* I love your pics, sucha cute couple
> *Kitty:* Your hair has been everycolor lol, I wish I could switch so much but I went from origanally bleach blonde to blue black and now I cant go back :/ You and your man look so cute together
> *Skyebo:* Ahh so jealous of your babies skin already lol, Im hoping ours wont be sooo white cause my OH has Italian in him and he tans sooo easy :haha: luckybitchh.. jk :) && I LOVE your hair short it was sooo cutE! lol
> *Kimmy:* You && you OH look perfect for eachother, your little boy is gunna be adorable
> *MommaBear::* Your maternity pictures are amazinggg, im jealous
> 
> I hope I didnt miss anyonee::
> 
> All of you should PM me so I can get you on FB!
> 
> I just wanteed to add this, cause its my fav of me from our wedding;;
> https://i55.tinypic.com/2ibi9oz.jpg
> You can kinda see the redness in my hair thhats what im working onnn now lol


Thank you! :flower: I'm from South Carolina and they were taken at Santee campground


----------



## SmartieMeUp

This thread makes me feel so jealous :( Everyone looks so loved up. 

Wish my OH would partake in these sort of photos.


----------



## LovingMommy10

SmartieMeUp said:


> This thread makes me feel so jealous :( Everyone looks so loved up.
> 
> Wish my OH would partake in these sort of photos.

You dont have anyyy pics of you two?!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

LovingMommy10 said:


> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> This thread makes me feel so jealous :( Everyone looks so loved up.
> 
> Wish my OH would partake in these sort of photos.
> 
> You dont have anyyy pics of you two?!Click to expand...

Only really old ones. He hates photos being taken of him. I'll be moving in with him on Thursday, get a few sneaky pictures with him whilst he's sleeping ;) Was hoping he'd have professional ones soon with me & bump, but it'll take a lot of talking into.


----------



## LovingMommy10

SmartieMeUp said:


> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmartieMeUp said:
> 
> 
> This thread makes me feel so jealous :( Everyone looks so loved up.
> 
> Wish my OH would partake in these sort of photos.
> 
> You dont have anyyy pics of you two?!Click to expand...
> 
> Only really old ones. He hates photos being taken of him. I'll be moving in with him on Thursday, get a few sneaky pictures with him whilst he's sleeping ;) Was hoping he'd have professional ones soon with me & bump, but it'll take a lot of talking into.Click to expand...

Lol just tell him its a contest on here or somethingg :haha: I got a brand new Canon Rebel when me and OH started going out so he's use to taking a million pics with me, buttttt I think since ive been pregnant we havent took any lol too lazyy! Good luck with the sneaky pics haha ;)


----------



## aidensxmomma

The fist picture is of me and my OH last Christmas.

The second one is of us sometime last year. :haha:

The last one is of Aiden and Mady last year, sometime in the fall. I don't have any recent pictures of them right now. :cry: But anyway, you can see how much they look like their daddy.
 



Attached Files:







z-me and tommy.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 6









z-me and tommy2.jpg
File size: 35.5 KB
Views: 7









z-aiden and mady3.jpg
File size: 40.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## LovingMommy10

aidensxmomma said:


> The fist picture is of me and my OH last Christmas.
> 
> The second one is of us sometime last year. :haha:
> 
> The last one is of Aiden and Mady last year, sometime in the fall. I don't have any recent pictures of them right now. :cry: But anyway, you can see how much they look like their daddy.

Oh woowww, they do look like daddy! They are adorableee :happydance:
&& so are you and your OH sooo cute :flower:


----------



## aidensxmomma

LovingMommy10 said:


> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> The fist picture is of me and my OH last Christmas.
> 
> The second one is of us sometime last year. :haha:
> 
> The last one is of Aiden and Mady last year, sometime in the fall. I don't have any recent pictures of them right now. :cry: But anyway, you can see how much they look like their daddy.
> 
> Oh woowww, they do look like daddy! They are adorableee :happydance:
> && so are you and your OH sooo cute :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you. :flower: Mady actually looks almost exactly like my OH's sister. I have a picture of my OH and his sister when they were younger, and my mom thought that it was a picture of Aiden and Mady. :haha:


----------



## LovingMommy10

aidensxmomma said:


> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> The fist picture is of me and my OH last Christmas.
> 
> The second one is of us sometime last year. :haha:
> 
> The last one is of Aiden and Mady last year, sometime in the fall. I don't have any recent pictures of them right now. :cry: But anyway, you can see how much they look like their daddy.
> 
> Oh woowww, they do look like daddy! They are adorableee :happydance:
> && so are you and your OH sooo cute :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. :flower: Mady actually looks almost exactly like my OH's sister. I have a picture of my OH and his sister when they were younger, and my mom thought that it was a picture of Aiden and Mady. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha: That is funnyyy! & so cutee


----------



## HarlaHorse

I thought I had heaps of good photos of me and OH but I don't have as many as I thought I did. Hang on, let me dig through and see if I can find a few more.


----------



## LovingMommy10

HarlaHorse said:


> I thought I had heaps of good photos of me and OH but I don't have as many as I thought I did. Hang on, let me dig through and see if I can find a few more.

Lol if you find some, I will too :haha:


----------



## HarlaHorse

LovingMommy10 said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> I thought I had heaps of good photos of me and OH but I don't have as many as I thought I did. Hang on, let me dig through and see if I can find a few more.
> 
> Lol if you find some, I will too :haha:Click to expand...

Well here we go :lol: now you'll have to find some :haha:

I just found his myspace account so I stole all the old pics of him off there, he changes his hair more than what I ever have, now you see who wears the pants :haha: jk lol.

Here's a few of us on the horses-- me and my little sister and him on the bay.

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/DSC_0660-1.jpg

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/DSC_0652.jpg

Another one of his mohawk :roll:

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/01102010.jpg

Heres one of him 2 years ago, cutie :blush:

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/hottie.jpg

Heres one of him only last year sometime.

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/25092010024.jpg

& another one

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/DSC_0737-1.jpg

Me and OH on the beach

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/DSC_0961.jpg


----------



## LovingMommy10

Wowww, beautiful horses! & You have do a handsome OH haha gunna be a gorgeous baby lol ;)


----------



## LovingMommy10

We were on my parents boat here lol I love these kinds of pics


This one is from last summer, we got Hennas(fake tattoos that last a week) :haha:
Idk if you can see mine but its a hawaiin hibiscus flower and thats where I want a real tattoo one day :D (the one on his arm is real :p )


This is the train tracks I was talking about earlier, lol again photography obsessed... Lol from when we first started going out


And a beach one from Venice beach this Spring :)


----------



## HarlaHorse

LovingMommy10 said:


> Wowww, beautiful horses! & You have do a handsome OH haha gunna be a gorgeous baby lol ;)

Thankyou :) yous two will too I'm sure!

I love all your pics, yous look so happy together. Heres a pic of my OH's tattoo he got not long ago, not sure if I'm glad he got it or not but oh well, can't change it now.

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/BumpPics-27weeks093.jpg


----------



## Julymom2be

LovingMommy10 said:


> Julymom2be said:
> 
> 
> Here two pictures of OH and I:
> 
> View attachment 220756
> 
> 
> View attachment 220760
> 
> 
> Sooooo cute girlll :winkwink:
> && love your daughters namee :)Click to expand...


Thanks!! OH actually chose her name.


----------



## Elizax

I don't really have any decent pictures with OH but I'll have to be sure to get some when on my day off work this week!
P.S the crappy pictures were off my DSi, we decided to mess around :blush:


----------



## Elizax

Found a few more rummaging through FB.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Eliza so cute! Your OH looks like someone from Twilight haha your gunna have a cute baby


----------



## LovingMommy10

HarlaHorse said:


> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> Wowww, beautiful horses! & You have do a handsome OH haha gunna be a gorgeous baby lol ;)
> 
> Thankyou :) yous two will too I'm sure!
> 
> I love all your pics, yous look so happy together. Heres a pic of my OH's tattoo he got not long ago, not sure if I'm glad he got it or not but oh well, can't change it now.
> 
> https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/BumpPics-27weeks093.jpgClick to expand...

Haha, tattoos arent my favorite thing either.. Im pickyyy! my OH wants a tribal tattoo from his back up to his bicep you know? It'll look good on him lol but it will cost soooo much!


----------



## Elizax

LovingMommy10 said:


> Eliza so cute! Your OH looks like someone from Twilight haha your gunna have a cute baby

Everyone says that! I think it's the spiky hair and big bushy eyebrows :haha:
I think he looks like Stefan from The Vampire Diaries if you have ever heard of it?
Aw thanks hunni, you are absolutely stunning and so is OH so adorable :flower:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Elizax said:


> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> Eliza so cute! Your OH looks like someone from Twilight haha your gunna have a cute baby
> 
> Everyone says that! :haha:
> I think he looks like Stefan from The Vampire Diaries if you have ever heard of it?
> Aw thanks hunni, you are absolutely stunning and so is OH so adorable :flower:Click to expand...

Haha OH saw me type the Twilight thing and hes like thats mean to say Im likg OMG no its not there like twins hahah :haha: but i never really watched Vampire Diaries :p & Thank you babygirl!


----------



## Bexxx

Aw, I don't have any pictures of David and me, how sad is that :(

Well, I have some from 2007 when we started going out, but we don't look like that anymore :haha:


----------



## LovingMommy10

Bexxx said:


> Aw, I don't have any pictures of David and me, how sad is that :(
> 
> Well, I have some from 2007 when we started going out, but we don't look like that anymore :haha:

Lol aww, well if you get any new ones posttt them hun! :)


----------



## Lexilove

My absolute favorite pic of us pre pregnancy :)



and little Ruby Allison Summer Kelly :D

Hopefully everyone can see the names/dates in the scan :)


----------



## LovingMommy10

Lexilove said:


> My absolute favorite pic of us pre pregnancy :)
> 
> View attachment 221249
> 
> 
> View attachment 221250
> and little Ruby Allison Summer Kelly :D
> 
> Hopefully everyone can see the names/dates in the scan :)

Aww both pics are sooo cute :happydance:


----------



## Lexilove

Thanks! :) I hope the scan pic is ok, I don't want to get in trouble.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Lexilove said:


> Thanks! :) I hope the scan pic is ok, I don't want to get in trouble.

Im sure its fine! Its not like you tried to block anything, and its sucha good pic! My last ultrasound was at 6 weeks so I cant wait for my next one to see my little peanut bigger and actually look like a baby now not a bean :haha:


----------



## sequeena

Us

https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/5368_1206441646364_1388356992_561649_5801807_n.jpg

It's from when we first got together but I love it :)


----------



## Lexilove

LovingMommy10 said:


> Lexilove said:
> 
> 
> Thanks! :) I hope the scan pic is ok, I don't want to get in trouble.
> 
> Im sure its fine! Its not like you tried to block anything, and its sucha good pic! My last ultrasound was at 6 weeks so I cant wait for my next one to see my little peanut bigger and actually look like a baby now not a bean :haha:Click to expand...

I only have one more ultrasound until I meet her if everything goes right :happydance:


----------



## Lexilove

sequeena said:


> Us
> 
> https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/5368_1206441646364_1388356992_561649_5801807_n.jpg
> 
> It's from when we first got together but I love it :)

So cute! this is weird I know, but you look just like this lady who works in my doctors office.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Sequanna SOO CUTE, love it!

& Lexiiii, thats so exciting! I hope everything goes perfectt hun


----------



## Lexilove

Thanks!


----------



## SmartieMeUp

OH has agreed to taking regular photos with me, haha :D I mentioned this thread to him saying how everyone looked the perfect couple. We're also booking a portrait shoot so we can have a few photos on canvas with bump :happydance:


----------



## LovingMommy10

SmartieMeUp said:


> OH has agreed to taking regular photos with me, haha :D I mentioned this thread to him saying how everyone looked the perfect couple. We're also booking a portrait shoot so we can have a few photos on canvas with bump :happydance:

Hahah :haha: Yessssssss it worked!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Elizax

LovingMommy10 said:


> Haha OH saw me type the Twilight thing and hes like thats mean to say Im likg OMG no its not there like twins hahah :haha: but i never really watched Vampire Diaries :p & Thank you babygirl!

OH thinks it's a huge insult! 'Don't ever say I look like that sparkly freak' :haha:
I ask him why it's very very sexy :blush:
Then he just growls and grumbles hehe


----------



## HarlaHorse

LovingMommy10 said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> Wowww, beautiful horses! & You have do a handsome OH haha gunna be a gorgeous baby lol ;)
> 
> Thankyou :) yous two will too I'm sure!
> 
> I love all your pics, yous look so happy together. Heres a pic of my OH's tattoo he got not long ago, not sure if I'm glad he got it or not but oh well, can't change it now.
> 
> https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/BumpPics-27weeks093.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, tattoos arent my favorite thing either.. Im pickyyy! my OH wants a tribal tattoo from his back up to his bicep you know? It'll look good on him lol but it will cost soooo much!Click to expand...

Yeah well I do like tattoos, but only really tattoos that have meaning, for myself anyways. & I just think when hes like 50, what meaning will that have to him? He says its because lifes a gamble, but I think thats an 18yo boy thing, not a 30yo man thing but oh well, I don't really mind, just if it were me or up to me.

I plan on getting my kids names tattooed on me somewhere but thats probably about it, I'm not too keen on plastering myself in tats just because I've been raised that girls look trashy with alot of tattoos :dohh:


----------



## kittycat18

HarlaHorse said:


> Chloe, if your hair goes missing, it could quite possibly be on my head :winkwink:

:rofl: That really made me laugh!!


----------



## HarlaHorse

LovingMommy10 said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LovingMommy10 said:
> 
> 
> Wowww, beautiful horses! & You have do a handsome OH haha gunna be a gorgeous baby lol ;)
> 
> Thankyou :) yous two will too I'm sure!
> 
> I love all your pics, yous look so happy together. Heres a pic of my OH's tattoo he got not long ago, not sure if I'm glad he got it or not but oh well, can't change it now.
> 
> https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/BumpPics-27weeks093.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> Haha, tattoos arent my favorite thing either.. Im pickyyy! my OH wants a tribal tattoo from his back up to his bicep you know? It'll look good on him lol but it will cost soooo much!Click to expand...




kittycat18 said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> Chloe, if your hair goes missing, it could quite possibly be on my head :winkwink:
> 
> :rofl: That really made me laugh!!Click to expand...

:rofl: well I love your hair! I really want to steal it! My hair used to be really long then I had an accident, I scalped myself on a go-cart motor, so there went my hair! :wacko: Its never been that long again, I hate it. & for some reason I go to the hair dressers and ask them to cut all my dead ends off and they cut about 1cm and its dead a week later :dohh:


----------



## kittycat18

HarlaHorse said:


> :rofl: well I love your hair! I really want to steal it! My hair used to be really long then I had an accident, I scalped myself on a go-cart motor, so there went my hair! :wacko: Its never been that long again, I hate it. & for some reason I go to the hair dressers and ask them to cut all my dead ends off and they cut about 1cm and its dead a week later :dohh:

Sorry to hear that hunni :hugs: Is it not growing a lot faster now in pregnancy? When you go to the hairdressers ask them to trim out your dead ends but tell them not to cut off too much because your trying to grow your hair :thumbup: That normally defers them from cutting too much! xx


----------



## smitsusan5

weve been together for over 2 years but hardly have any photos!

heres a fewww
i look rough in all, but you can see our faces!
 



Attached Files:







dd.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 14









44933_10150265472775230_693150229_15202017_3115827_n.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 15









Untitled.png
File size: 115.9 KB
Views: 12


----------



## mariep

smitsusan5 said:


> weve been together for over 2 years but hardly have any photos!
> 
> heres a fewww
> i look rough in all, but you can see our faces!

You and your OH are a really cute couple. :D Just had to say that, gonna be a cute baby.


----------



## AmberS

Me and my SO Nicholas :)
https://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt334/Nameless_Corpse/167973_190479727630171_100000044344184_734857_1095493_n.jpg
https://i625.photobucket.com/albums/tt334/Nameless_Corpse/252840_223340914344052_100000044344184_979955_1766799_n.jpg


----------



## HarlaHorse

kittycat18 said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> :rofl: well I love your hair! I really want to steal it! My hair used to be really long then I had an accident, I scalped myself on a go-cart motor, so there went my hair! :wacko: Its never been that long again, I hate it. & for some reason I go to the hair dressers and ask them to cut all my dead ends off and they cut about 1cm and its dead a week later :dohh:
> 
> Sorry to hear that hunni :hugs: Is it not growing a lot faster now in pregnancy? When you go to the hairdressers ask them to trim out your dead ends but tell them not to cut off too much because your trying to grow your hair :thumbup: That normally defers them from cutting too much! xxClick to expand...

It was growing really fast at first because of my pregnancy but now its slowed down :shrug:


----------



## SapphireCrush

We don't have too many pictures together (He claims to not be photogenic :dohh:).
But these are all atleast a year old.

I've always liked this one, 
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y45/CheckItOutBaby/Myself/Me%20n%20Eric/ggs045.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y45/CheckItOutBaby/Myself/Me%20n%20Eric/Kek034-1.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y45/CheckItOutBaby/Myself/Me%20n%20Eric/456024.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y45/CheckItOutBaby/Myself/Me%20n%20Eric/DSCN6030.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y45/CheckItOutBaby/Myself/Me%20n%20Eric/ellehhehe186.jpg
https://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y45/CheckItOutBaby/Myself/Me%20n%20Eric/ellehhehe195.jpg

I am so pale, hahah.


----------



## HarlaHorse

Very pretty everyone :flow:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Amber your gorgeous :flower: and your OH is a hottie. :haha: You guys will have a beautiful son!! Thats for sure!


----------



## HarlaHorse

Sorry to bump this but I actually remember that I do have decent photos of me and OH :flower:

Heres pics that the photographer took of me and OH at my Deb Ball, the first ones I posted were the ones my mum took. These have photographers copyright on them because I never purchased them, thats all, they ARE me and OH though. :flow: I had the stupidest smile ever, I was so nervous :dohh:

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/Skye5860.jpg

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/Skye5866.jpg

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/Skye5870.jpg

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/Skye5879.jpg

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/Skye5884.jpg

https://i1191.photobucket.com/albums/z461/123yelrah/Skye5872.jpg


----------



## jc_catt

Oh and I have REALLY crappy pics. 
https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad348/jessiemarie118405/042211225928.jpg
https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad348/jessiemarie118405/Alec-2.jpg
https://i950.photobucket.com/albums/ad348/jessiemarie118405/061411155122.jpg
^He JUST got a hair cut. I wanted him to buzz his hair for my birthday... Ehum... HOT HOT HOT!!! Lol. I love it :D


----------

